

Show HN: a slightly smart dotfiles installer - jm3
https://github.com/jm3/dotfiles

======
jm3
"Smart" in the sense that:

* it keeps itself current by simply running `dots`

* it installs / uninstalls vim plugins from git

* it cleans up after itself with `dots remove`

"Slightly" in the sense that it doesn't require a lot of external dependencies
like other ruby gems, homebrew, etc. to bootstrap.

Feedback + suggestions welcome!

